# New version of CertaSpec available



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

CertaSpec, The newest version of CertainTeed's specification writing program is available for download. http://www.ctndl.com/CertaSpec/Thankyou.asp 
Windows Vista users becareful, there seems to be a bug preventing you from installing the software.


----------

